# ID my krib



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

My girlfriend recently brought this female krib....absolutely stuning fish but I'm not sure if this a standard krib or a yellow cheeked krib.

I have heard that they yellow cheek isn't quite as aggressive as the standard krib....if so I might be able to keep her.

She constantly chases the pepper cat I have in the tank with her despite it being much much larger.


----------



## westafrica (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

This is a P. pulcher female, not taeniatus.


----------

